# Brew Bright?



## jameson (7/3/12)

I kegged up two brews on Sunday. One was cb fwk and the other was my first biab apa. In my own brew I added brew bright and after some quality control last night this beer is almost crystal clear. But the fwk has along way to go yet. Could you do a mini boil with a fwk and add brew bright? I don't fillter yet and don't see a fillter on the top of my wish list just yet.


----------



## sim (7/3/12)

maybe just some finings?


----------



## [email protected] (7/3/12)

You would need to use Polyclar VT while cold conditioning for the FWK.
Just prior to CCing try some gelatin, polyclar works better if the beer is relatively clear to start with.

But yeah Brewbrite is the ducks nuts as far as i am concerned, i have nearly a whole bag of VT that i will prob never use again. 12 days primary, 5 days at 0 - 1 degree, then run through the filter into keg, stupidly bright beer!


----------



## Cube (7/3/12)

Can someone please define the difference between polyclar ( which I have used before ) and this miracle brewbrite which seems a polyclar type?

Cheers.


----------



## sim (7/3/12)

brew brite


----------



## ashley_leask (7/3/12)

Brewbrite is awesome. I haven't filtered since I started using it.


----------



## felten (7/3/12)

Cube said:


> Can someone please define the difference between polyclar ( which I have used before ) and this miracle brewbrite which seems a polyclar type?
> 
> Cheers.


Brewbrite is a kettle fining, whereas polyclar is a fermenter fining.


----------



## Cube (7/3/12)

felten said:


> Brewbrite is a kettle fining, whereas polyclar is a fermenter fining.



Thanks!


----------



## jameson (8/3/12)

Thanks all will give that polyclar a go next time I get a fwk.


----------



## Bats (9/3/12)

I've always used whirfloc tablets as my kettle finings.

Should I be converting to Brewbrite? Is it ant better than whirlfloc?


----------



## seamad (9/3/12)

yep


----------



## stux (9/3/12)

Bats said:


> I've always used whirfloc tablets as my kettle finings.
> 
> Should I be converting to Brewbrite? Is it ant better than whirlfloc?



Did my first brewbrite biab brew on Wednesday (vs whirlfloc)

Wort looks much clearer. Anyone else find that the convection currents seem to take much longer to settle? Ie I kept on seeing plumes of stuff rising and breaking on the surface for 30 mins, whereas with the whirlfloc I really didn't get plumes after 10-20 mins


----------



## raven19 (9/3/12)

Bats said:


> I've always used whirfloc tablets as my kettle finings.
> 
> Should I be converting to Brewbrite? Is it ant better than whirlfloc?



+2. I use my leftover whirfloc for beers I brew for mates/social gatherings. Brewbrite for my beers.


----------



## mckenry (9/3/12)

Bats said:


> I've always used whirfloc tablets as my kettle finings.
> 
> Should I be converting to Brewbrite? Is it ant better than whirlfloc?



I'm really not so sure. I bought some Brewbrite (note the spelling) based on the hype here.
Its good, but just the same as when I was using whirlfloc. I was getting excellent clarity anyway.
If there is a negative, it clumps in the kettle for a while.
I did skim read where there was some debate about rehydrating it first. Was that resolved? probably not, but was there a majority consensus?
Should I be rehydrating (or hydrating as may be the case) Brewbrite brfore use? I doesnt say to on the pack.
Interested in comments from those that think it is awesome compared to whirlfloc.

mckenry


----------



## seamad (9/3/12)

I mix mine in a bit of cold water to stop the clumps, dont use whirlflc anymore


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/12)

I use hot water to make a runny paste and chuck it into the boil. Instant breadcrumb soup. 

Brewbrite is the common name, BrewBright is the name the MHB (Newcastle) labels his tubs with. For a while he was the only (AFAIK) source for us but given favourable feedback from brewers at large, other suppliers are now selling.


----------



## Bongchitis (9/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> I use hot water to make a runny paste and chuck it into the boil. Instant breadcrumb soup.
> 
> Brewbrite is the common name, BrewBright is the name the MHB (Newcastle) labels his tubs with. For a while he was the only (AFAIK) source for us but given favourable feedback from brewers at large, other suppliers are now selling.



Welcome back mate


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/3/12)

I always mix my brewbrite in with water before adding it to the kettle. It wont do its job if it is clumped together.

Make sure it is properly stirred as well.


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/12)

Bongchitis said:


> Welcome back mate


Been keeping an eye on youse B)


----------



## sponge (9/3/12)

Kept to his word and made it til march.



Noiceeeee





EDIT: Plus 1 to the mixing with water before adding to kettle. I just chuck a heaped tsp in a bowl with a little leftover water from the HLT, give it a stir, and chuck it in at 10min.


Glory days.


----------



## Bongchitis (10/3/12)

Hydrating with a little cold water works a treat. Might have been MHB that put me on to that but no clumping or glugging and when I pour the suspension into the kettle the flocs form instantly. Much better than whirlfloc in that respect for me but I am yet sold on the supposed haze reduction. 1 month in the keg at 4 deg C it would be bright if it was ever going to be.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (10/3/12)

Got some the other day from Ross, can't wait, what dosage has everyone been using for best results?


----------



## Yob (10/3/12)

First time was a teaspoon sprinkled on and it clumped, after that 2 teaspoon mixed with water is a treat, as noted, instant broth

Great stuff

Ed. Hows the little bobbie going mate?


----------



## seamad (10/3/12)

For a 22 l batch i use 5 g in a little cold water, works well. Its very light and 5 g looks like a lot, i use my bop/ salt addn scales.


----------



## barls (10/3/12)

wow ive ben using 8g in a 50L batch. only just started to ferment them, havent really noticed a difference yet.


----------



## twizt1d (10/3/12)

i use a heaped teaspoon in about 100ml boiled/cooled water and add it to the whirlpool 
i found adding it earlier meant you were breaking up the big flocs and it didnt work quite as well..

whirlpool then pour it in slowly and its amazing how good it works, the flocs are huge and drop out really quick

i biab and this is how clear my lager ran from the kettle post chiller


----------



## Ross (10/3/12)

We've used in the brewery & can honestly say we see little difference in the kettle & have gone back to using Koppafloc.
If either products are equally fresh I don't believe you'll see much difference, but if you are using whirfloc or Koppafloc that you've had for a long time &/or maybe not stored ideally, I'm guessing you'll see a big difference.
It's still usefull as a combined kettle fining & haze reducing product, but we get better results using polyclar in the finished beer, so little point using a combined product in the boil as well.

cheers Ross


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (10/3/12)

iamozziyob said:


> First time was a teaspoon sprinkled on and it clumped, after that 2 teaspoon mixed with water is a treat, as noted, instant broth
> 
> Great stuff
> 
> Ed. Hows the little bobbie going mate?



cheers mate, do you use a measuring spoon or is it more of a coffee type measurement!!

Ethan is going well, he joined us on the 13/02 (could be a sign), little bugger dreams like my dog, between the two of them it's hard to get any piece and quiet at night.... been talking to him about how to handle the mill handle, so should get a rest soon :icon_drunk:


----------



## ashley_leask (10/3/12)

Ross said:


> We've used in the brewery & can honestly say we see little difference in the kettle & have gone back to using Koppafloc.
> If either products are equally fresh I don't believe you'll see much difference, but if you are using whirfloc or Koppafloc that you've had for a long time &/or maybe not stored ideally, I'm guessing you'll see a big difference.
> It's still usefull as a combined kettle fining & haze reducing product, but we get better results using polyclar in the finished beer, so little point using a combined product in the boil as well.
> 
> cheers Ross



That's interesting. From the first time I used Brewbrite I noticed a big improvement both in clarity from the kettle and in the final beer. My old post fermentation regime was to cold condition for a couple of days, then add Polyclar and allow another couple of days then gravity filter into the keg.

Since using Brewbrite I find the beer clears much faster post fermentation and I haven't needed to filter to clear the haze. The last few batches I've just racked onto gelatine to drop the yeast in the keg, I haven't bothered filtering at all and I think the beer is just as clear.

I'd go pour a beer and post a pic but my wife has some kind of witches coven involving makeup happening down that end of the house, I'm not even sure it's safe to be this close. :unsure:


----------



## [email protected] (10/3/12)

Ross said:


> It's still usefull as a combined kettle fining & haze reducing product, but we get better results using polyclar in the finished beer, so little point using a combined product in the boil as well.
> 
> cheers Ross



Ive got a 90g pack of polyclar in excellent condition, il let you have it for a good price!


----------



## Mattress (10/3/12)

I've been using Whirfloc with my BIAB brews but I recently won some brew bright in a brew club raffle so I'm going to give it a go.

Is it overkill to use both?

Will there be any negative side affects from using both?


----------



## twizt1d (10/3/12)

no need to use both, way overkill

try the brewbrite but whirlpool first then pour the mix (slowly) into the whirlpool
doing it that way works better _for me_ than whirlfloc as a kettle fining because its being poured into the already whirlpooled wort so your not breaking up the big flocs and it seems to settle a lot quicker

edit: when i run out of brewbrite ill still use the whirlfloc i have left over ill just crush it to powder and mix/use it the same way as above, i think the way you use it is probably more important than what you use


----------



## dr K (10/3/12)

If you use both you won't know !
A lot of people use BrewBrite and swear by it, others find it ineffective.
Anyway, a bright does look good, and a well made beer will be bright in a few weeks, of course you have to wait, I choose not to wait and drink hazy beer, anyway with a shit load of Galaxy who cares if you are drinking an uncarbonated demon from the back of the shed !!!!

K


----------



## Bribie G (11/3/12)

For those who came in late, the whole point of BrewBri(gh)t(e) is that it is a dual purpose kettle additive, consisting of a mix of carragheenan and PVPP. The first element flocs out the hot break, leading to clearer hot wort out of the kettle, and the PVVP flocs out polyphenols that can carry over into the finished beer and cause chill haze. 

I like BB because, as pointed out above, if you add it right at the end of the boil, it flocs out big crumbs and flakes that head South very quickly. With Whirlfloc I didn't notice this happening and the continued 10 mins boil, if anything, tended to break up big flakes into smaller flakes, so why bother.

However the second component, in my experience, isn't _always _effective against chill haze, I've found. I almost always do ales nowadays and notice that some of them are a bit hazed at say 2 (say if I've got a bottle chilled in the fridge to take to a club) but nice and clear at serving temp of around 10. It's a bit hit or miss, some beers do this, others - such as my wheaties which I do serve very cold - don't seem to be affected. 






And none of this has anything to do with yeast haze which is best solved by a few days in the keg at most. I haven't used gelatine for a while. 

I like BB because of its spectacular action in the kettle, and I still keep some Polyclar VT as an insurance policy only, for example if doing a comp beer which is going to be served cold. Otherwise the chill haze component is secondary to me.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (7/1/17)

Are punters still using this product? Or using whirlfloc + optionally something else?

I've just about ran out of the bulk supply I bought years ago.


----------



## Coalminer (7/1/17)

OOPS
didn't check post date


----------



## MHB (7/1/17)

I still use it and haven't found anything as good.
Mark


----------



## Bribie G (7/1/17)

Use it faithfully and get the "instant breadcrumb soup" effect when I add it to the kettle at the end of boil.


----------



## Batz (7/1/17)

+1

fantastic stuff!


----------



## Judanero (7/1/17)

Still using it, still love it.


----------



## barls (7/1/17)

another here


----------



## DUANNE (7/1/17)

wouldn't brew without it


----------



## TidalPete (7/1/17)

Used it for years with great results, but be aware that it degrades over time even if kept refrigerated, so I'm careful not to buy too much at a time.
I reckon 6 months (refrigerated) is about the limit for maximum effect?
Can anyone else add anything to this statement?


----------



## Brewman_ (7/1/17)

All Brewman recipes include BrewBrite as standard.


----------



## SBOB (7/1/17)

TidalPete said:


> Used it for years with great results, but be aware that it degrades over time even if kept refrigerated, so I'm careful not to buy too much at a time.
> I reckon 6 months (refrigerated) is about the limit for maximum effect?
> Can anyone else add anything to this statement?


really?

any details behind this, as I've just been keeping the bulk container i bought with the rest of my additions (not in the fridge)


----------



## TidalPete (7/1/17)

Brewman_ said:


> All Brewman recipes include BrewBrite as standard.


Can you provide any info on a best before date Steve?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (7/1/17)

I don't think temperature is the problem, more likely moisture absorbtion.

The two components are PVPP and kappa carrageenan, both absorb moisture and swell if given half a chance.

In the case of PVPP no further degradation results but of course the swollen material has lower activity per unit weight because the water does nothing.

The same applies to the carrageenan and there may be some additional degradation mechanism: since it's a polysaccharide it's conceivable that some organism can eat it. I don't know what could: the reason these marine polysaccharides evolved the way they did was that the organisms that form them are continually bathed in water so using structural polysaccharides which aren't degraded by common microorganisms is a good survival strategy.

Since nothing will touch either of them in the dry state if you keep the material in the recommended conditions you'll be OK.

The usual recommended shelf life for carrageenan is two years. PVPP would be longer. In cases like this the manufacturers are simply covering their arses, they know they'll last at least two years and their major clients are all keen on reducing inventory costs wherever possible so who carries more than a year's supply anyway?


----------



## TidalPete (7/1/17)

SBOB said:


> SBOB, on 07 Jan 2017 - 9:26 PM, said:
> 
> really?
> 
> any details behind this, as I've just been keeping the bulk container i bought with the rest of my additions (not in the fridge)


SBOB,

Noticed over time how the BB did not give those big. wide flakes in the kettle when chilling + that the cone of crap ( :lol: ) did not form as it usually did, resulting in more trub to the fermenter over the last few litres.
Not too worried about that but just saying, as everything has a best-by date as we well know, but happy to be corrected here.
Any information from anyone on this subject is good.

LC,

I keep my BB in a food-grade container with a couple of those moisture absorber sachets inside said container so perhaps ok there?
.


----------



## Batz (8/1/17)

This is interesting as I have noticed the same thing over time.

Retailers buy BB in bulk and repackage it, how long does it sit on the shelf? I bet it's more than 6 months.


----------



## SBOB (8/1/17)

TidalPete said:


> SBOB,
> 
> Noticed over time how the BB did not give those big. wide flakes in the kettle when chilling + that the cone of crap ( :lol: ) did not form as it usually did, resulting in more trub to the fermenter over the last few litres.
> Not too worried about that but just saying, as everything has a best-by date as we well know, but happy to be corrected here.
> ...


thanks

I bought a 150g jar from brewman, that comes in just normal screw top plastic containers
its over 12 mths old already (and still heaps left).. havent noticed any difference in performance (but i brew way less than most on here)


----------



## GABBA110360 (8/1/17)

use all the time


----------



## MHB (8/1/17)

SBOB, I think you will find that the jar is pharmaceutical grade, there are cheaper alternatives but these are designed to give a very good seal and to be much less permeable to both oxygen and water, keeping the products in them in the best possible condition.
Mark


----------



## GABBA110360 (8/1/17)

10 -15 grams /100 l
will last awhile


----------



## SnakeDoctor (8/1/17)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

